# مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه بالصور و دور العمل المساحي فيها



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه بالصور و
دور العمل المساحي فيها *

*
اليكم الموضوع *

*بعد عملية الرفع المساحي للمنطقة ( احداثيا و level )و وضع التصاميم من قبل الاستشاري*



*نقوم باستكشاف الموقع و وضع تصور ذهني له*



*بعد ذلك يتم عمل ( جسة ) حيث يتم ارسالها الى معمل التربة لمعرفة قوة تحمل التربة واختيار نوع الأساسات المناسبة*





















مرحلة التنفيذ :



*أعمال الحفر*



*1- نقوم بتحديد منسوب التأسيس ونوع الأساسات المستخدمة كما هو موضح بتقرير التربة*



*2- يتم تحديد أسلوب سند جوانب الحفر اذا تطلب الأمر ذلك و ذلك بتوقيع نقاط الخوازيق باستخدام التوتال ستيشن*




*3- يبدأ الحفار فى الحفر كما هو مخطط له على اللوح مع مراعاة اختيار مقاس مناسب لكبشة الحفار بما يتلائم مع ابعاد الحفر من قبل مشرف الموقع و في نفس الوقت يظهر هنا دور *


*فمثلا عند الحفر لهامات الخوازيق تكون المسافة بين الخوازيق صغيرة فيتطلب الأمر كبشة صغيرة*

​*

​*​*



أعمال الاحلال للتربة



فى بعض الأحيان نحتاج الى تربة احلال حسب توصيات التأسيس


نأتى بطبقات تربة الاحلال المنصوص عليها فى التقرير ونقوم بفرد طبقاتها كما يكون موضح لدينا بتقرير التربة ثم يتم دك كل طبقة بواسطة الهراس


​

​​

​


ثم يتم وضع طبقة من الرمل لتسوية التربه بها


​





تخطيط الموقع



نقوم بتخطيط الموقع وتوقيع الحدود وعمل الخنزيرة بواسطة التوتال ستيشن


​

​


أعمال الخرسانة العادية



ثم يتم صب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك لا يقل عن 20 سم اذا كانت الأساسات سطحية أما فى الأساسات العميقة تكون 15 سم أو 10 سم (نظافة) فقط

ويجب تسوية سطح اللبشة حتى لا يكون متعرجا فيؤثر على وضع شبك الحديد (بضم الشين و الباء)


​

​


القواعد



يتم تخطيط القواعد على الأرض وتحديد أماكن السملات والشدات او الشدادات وأبعادها وذلك بعد توقيعها باستخدام جهاز التوتال


​

​


يتم وضع البسكوت لرفع الحديد السفلى (الفرش) لضمان تغطيته بالخرسانة لتجنب وصول المياه الأرضيه اليه حتى لا يتعرض للصدأ

ثم يقوم الحداد بعمل كراسى لحمل الحديد العلوى ( الغطى او الغطاء ) وبذلك تم عمل راق الحديد


يتم رص شبك حديد التسليح كما هو مبين باللوح الانشائية 

و له عدة طرق في الرص لعمل الفرش و الغطى ومنها الطريقة الفرنسية اللتي تظهر و بشكل وهمي انه راقين حديد و ليس راقة واحدة


​

​​

​



يتم توقيع محاور الأعمدة ووضع أشاير الأعمدة
وعمل حدود الكانات للاشاير و توقيعها بالتوتال ( X,Y ) و ذلك اما بتوقيع 

الجوانب الاربعة للكانات او تنصيف الطول و العرض لرفعه مرتين بدلا من 
اربع مرات


​

​​

​

فى الشكل المبين بالصور الأساس عبارة عن لبشة فيتم صب خرسانة اللبشة أولا ثم عمل شدات النجارة للسملات ثم صبها
​

​

يتم هز الخرسانة بالهزاز لتقليل الفراغات فى الخرسانة









يتم تسوية السطح العلوى للخرسانة


​






​



فى اليوم التالى للصب يتم معالجة الخرسانة ورش الماء حتى لا يتبخر ماء 
الخلطة وتتكون شروخ


بعد ذلك يتم عزل القواعد (بالبلاك او البيتومين)


​

​



أعمدة الدور الأرضى



يتم تحديد ارتفاع الدور


يقوم الحداد برص حديد الأعمدة وربطها جيدا بالكانات 


يبدأ النجار فى عمل شدات الأعمدة من ثلاث جهات و يتم التأكد من رأسية 

الأعمدة عن طريق الخيط ( عمل الوزنات ) ثم ياتي دور التوتال ستيشن في 

رفع حدود النجارة او تنصيف طول و عرض العمود بالمتر و رفع ( X,Y ) 

للاعمدة للتاكد من مطلوبين :
1- ان الاعمدة ليست مقلوبة اي طولها مكان عرضها او العكس
2- ان الاعمدة متزنة و ليس بها ازاحة او ميل قبل مرحلة الصب

​







يتم البدء فى صب الأعمدة ويتم دمك الخرسانة جيدا باستخدام هزاز
​









اثناء الصب قد يحدث ان تفك النجارة بسبب ضعف في احد الجوانب لضعف

الشدات و التقوية في النجارة فيتم تداركها سريعا و توقيعها ان لزم الامر 
ثانية


​

​


اليوم التالي يتم فيها رش الخرسانة بالماء لضمان عدم حدوث شروخ بها 

وكبر حجم الشروخ خاصة في القواعد التي لا يتم عمل عملية احلال للتربة 

بها او خرسانة نظافة معناها (عطش التربة للماء) و يظهر ذلك بتسرب هذا 

الماء الى باطن الارض يجب ان يكون المساح ملم بهذه المواضيع حتى و لو

فكرة حتى لا يشتت بالموقع او يرتبك فيظن ان هناك اخطاء في التصميم و 

بالتالي تشتته في الموقع










الأسقف والكمرات


يبدأ النجار بعد ذلك فى عمل شدات الأسقف والكمرات وذلك بعد عمل

الشيربات له على الاعمدة بحيث يقوم بشد متره منها ويجب تحديد جميع 

الفتحات (فتحات المناور – الأسانسير - ........... الخ) باستخدام المتر 

و التوتال ستيشن

​

​​

​


يقوم المساح باستلام افقية الشدة والتأكد من ذلك بواسطة جهاز الميزان 





 


يبدأ الحداد بعد ذلك بعمل شبكة التسليح (راق الحديد ) كما موضح باللوح 

الانشائية و بمتابعة من المهندس المدني و المشرف


​

​


في هذه المرحلة يتم استدعاء الكهربائي لمد خراطيم الكهرباء و عمل علب 

الكهرباء و توقيعها باستخدام جهاز التوتال او المتر الشريط و اسقاط 

(الكانشات)


​

​


يتم البدء فى صب الخرسانة بعد التاكد و رفع ابعاد النجارة زوايا و اطوال 

وعمل شيربات الصب باستخدام جهاز الميزان و ذلك بدق مسامير مثلا على 

جوانب النجارة الداخلي لتمثل نقطة نهاية سطح الصبة















يتم تسوية سطح الخرسانة جيدا
​









يتم رش الخرسانة فى اليوم التالى للصب بالماء حتى لا يحدث شروخ فى 
الخرسانة لتقويتها



بعد فك الشدات يتم معالجة عيوب الصب ان وجدت و تسمى ( سوس الخرسانة )







بعد ذلك يتم ردم الأرض فوق اللبشة او كان يمكن ردمها قبل عمل السقف 

وذلك على ارتفاع معين نحدده بجهاز الميزان كما هو مكتوب على 

اللوحة و من ثم يتم صب طبقة خرسانة عادية فوقها للنظافة















يتم بعد ذلك بوضع طبقة العزل او لا حسب التصميم او الغرض من الدور الارضي













وبذلك نكون انتهينا من الدور الأرضى

ويتم استكمال الأدوار العلوية بنفس الطريقة

ويتم البدء فى أعمال البناء لكل دور طبقا للوح المعمارية

ويكون دور المساح فيها توقيع نقاط زوايا الحيطان حتى يقوم البناء بلف 
خيوطه عليها


​

​


وبعد البناء يتم البدأ فى أعمال المحارة والتشطيبات الى ان يتم تسليم المنشأة 
بالكامل للمالك 


اتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم و يفيدكم

ملحوظة : الموضوع منقول و تم دبلجته مساحيا من قبل العبد لله لانه تخصصنا

الحمد لله رب العالمين
​
*


----------



## ahmadmassoud (18 يونيو 2010)

مزضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (18 يونيو 2010)

والله بجد موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وده مهم جدا للناس اللى مو شغاله فى الانشأت الموضوع ده يفدهم جدا والله وكذلك انا استفدت كتير بارك الله فيك ومشكور حبيبى مجهود جميل .


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 يونيو 2010)

حياكم الله اخوان الاعزاء وانشا الله القادم كثير للمنتدى وخصوصاً قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## عمر اسلام (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل براك الله فيك
لو ممكن تشرح دور المساح فى الادواؤ العليا
وعملية نقل المنسوب
وهل شغل المساح فى الانشاءت العادية تختلف عن الابراج


----------



## africano800 (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا وكنت بحاجه لمعرفته 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## talan77 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## المقترب (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت وشكر الله لك مجهودك القيم


----------



## hhoossaammf (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (14 مارس 2011)

جميل شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (29 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع وجهد اروع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_bashir (29 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة كل الخير اخي فعلا مشروع ممتاز وشرح وافي بشكل مبسط وسلس


----------



## مساح2006 (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمد احمد الاسوانى (14 أبريل 2011)

الله عمل اكثر من رائع بس انا زعلان على حاجة واحدة على الارض الزراعية التى خسرناها


----------



## yasser_cristiano (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع من أجمل من يكون وفقك الله


----------



## الكاظم (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

